# VIDEO - How to clean roof skylight



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

Next video is up.

Should I be putting these videos all under one roof or spreading them across the relevant boards?

Anyway, here's the link - 




Hope it helps.

Dave.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

What a great help to us all, however, I could not go up on my MH roof. I do know someone who can.

It would be great if these helpful videos were all in one place.

Thanks again.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gawd blimey Dave. And there I was thinking I would have to tackle it from underneath with a toothbrush.!!! How daft, so thanks again for the obvious answer.

Now where can I get the blind retaining clip..??

Ray.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

dovtrams said:


> What a great help to us all, however, I could not go up on my MH roof. I do know someone who can.
> 
> It would be great if these helpful videos were all in one place.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave,

I know I'm at the younger end of motorhoming but I'm hoping some of these videos will be so straight forward you can call in the help of a son or better yet, a son-in-law to jump up on that roof after watching the video.

I'm going to be doing a two or three videos this weekend that are all inside and sat down. Nothing too hard and hopefully everyone will benefit from them and will get a bit more confidence in their van by the end.

I'm also leaning towards gathering all the videos up in one location. But where to put them? which forum? Hobby? General? Self build?... Any ideas?

Come on guys, there's loads of videos to follow. Where do you want me to put them?

Dave.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hobby threads.

Ray.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

raynipper said:


> Gawd blimey Dave. And there I was thinking I would have to tackle it from underneath with a toothbrush.!!! How daft, so thanks again for the obvious answer.
> 
> Now where can I get the blind retaining clip..??
> 
> Ray.


Ray,

Have you tried this main dealer?

These guys are fantastic! cant recommend highly enough. They're a bit Yorkshire (so rough and ready when talking) but they know our vans inside out.

http://www.hobbycaravansuk.co.uk/

Tel: 01773 853900

Explain what you want. Tell them you'll send pictures via email to confirm. They'll call you back and confirm.

I've dealt with these guys a few times and they've never let me down. They can source everything for our vans.

Dave.

I hope they can help you too!

....and here's the two window blind clips that just arrived that I'll be fitting shortly. With a video


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ahh, thanks again David.
No I haven't yet but so far only looked locally and on e-bay. Found the whole skylight but not individual parts as yet.

Ray.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

raynipper said:


> Ahh, thanks again David.
> No I haven't yet but so far only looked locally and on e-bay. Found the whole skylight but not individual parts as yet.
> 
> Ray.


Just updated with a piccy.

These two little bits are for the window blinds (lounge area) and they charged me all of £6.00 for them  

No nonsense about ordering the whole blind assembly. I explained what I wanted and they came up trumps. _Really really_ good people. Next day delivery included in the price.

Excellent company. Excellent staff (if a bit grumpy on the phone, but that's the Yorkshire way!) If they can get it, they'll get it for you.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just as an afterthought of my post in your video thread and copied here David.

Hi David.
Just an update on one of my 'woes'.
Tried calling the Hobby Caravan people you recomended to ask about the missing catch. Guess they were busy as no answer and I intended to call back later.
In the meantime I dismantled the kitchen vent as per your instructions and not only was there a disgusting amount of dirt and crap up there but the missing catch attached to the vanished fly screen.

It had obviously come off the guide rail and been allowed to vanish up inside the frame. Now although I have cleaned but not yet lubricated the guide channel as I don't want both the blind and fly screen to retract too easily.

Now I have bits spread all over the inside of the van and no vent covers on. The mechanic I have been waiting for 2 months to replace cam belt etc. Has just called and wants to come tomorrow. Innit amazing?


I have now put everything back after having to put much more tension on the blind spring as it just would not rewind. Ended up having to hold the flat sprung end with bent long nosed pliers. 
Everything is clean and works OK but somehow it all feels somewhat flimsy.

Ray.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Just for info, Re: putting all the Vids in one place....just get yourself a Youtube account, and hit "Subscribe" on any of the Videos. You then get automatic notifications when a new Video appears :smile2:


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

raynipper said:


> I have now put everything back after having to put much more tension on the blind spring as it just would not rewind. Ended up having to hold the flat sprung end with bent long nosed pliers.
> Everything is clean and works OK but somehow it all feels somewhat flimsy.
> 
> Ray.


Hi Ray,

Do you mean if you pull and push it the whole rooflight feels loose or moves in some way?

Or after you took it apart it looks like a cheap airfix kit? That was what I thought! But it does seem to work pretty well and its lightweight. I suppose thats why subconsciously I keep saying "gently" all through the video. More to remind myself not to go too mad on the fittings!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes David, It does all work but as you say an 'Airfix' feel to it all.
But then I guess after 15 years with little or no maintenance it must be OK.

Ray.


----------

